# Zilker's last dance



## MA2222 (Nov 20, 2009)

hey guys so my cute bengal kitten Zilker recently passed away but almost a week before i recorded a video of him dancing and playing to "Party in the USA" its soo cute i know you will love it!! 

Let me know what you think! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QATPprMnPoE

comment on this forum or the youtube page all the comments help


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss, he looked like he was having fun in the video. I am sure that you loved him very much, and that he is running pain free over the bridge, waiting to meet with you again.


----------

